# Bandsaw at Home Depot



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Guys
Has anyone seen that Home Depot is selling this band saw? I never seen this name except for vises. It is called Wilton Armetale. It is a 14 inch saw and goes for $1099.00. Just wondering if anyone else has seen this, they have some other saws by the same name they are selling also. When I did a search on the name it was coming up with cookware stuff etc.. Here's the link hopefully it will work

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...3&productId=100489502&N=10000003+90093+502011

John


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wilton is part of the WMH tool group, which makes Wilton, JET, and Powermatic.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Kinda, no on second thought, it is overpriced don't ya think?


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yea really over priced. You can get larger ones for that amount. They have a Delta 14 inch for $900.00 But that is a delta I would pay for that before the other. And I still wouldn't pay that for a 14 inch:thumbdown:

John


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

ey woodchuck

So do you know if this the route Depot is taking in power tools? Or are they just offering a high end line along with the Ridgid line? Are they even worth the money they are charging?


John


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I bought a new Ridgid last year for $300+ with a lifetime warranty last year. For a four figure price that puppy had better come with a operator. For *normal*​ home use t*that's*​a joke.


----------



## milling man (Jul 30, 2008)

amen to that !!!! :laughing: :laughing: i bought one about three years ago and mine does an excellent job!!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I bought the Grizzly 14 inch ultimate band saw, and honestly once I put the riser block in it there shouldn't be a reason it doesn't meet all my needs.Don't get me wrong it would be nice to have a biger one but hey I can put the price difference towards another tool. After shipping and all it came out to $400 and change but I am happy with it.

John


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Guys I can tell you as of now they are just selling it as apromotion to see if they will sell or not.I work for HD for 3 yrs now and all there going to do is bring few in to see how they sell first. Chevyll


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ahhh here we go inside information. Thanks for the info chev. Now we know what is going on at te depot. Do you know anthing about them? Are they worth the price they are asking for them. And if yes what makes them better?

John


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

They closed the Home Depot in our city this last spring, so I really can't take take a look at the Wilton bandsaw and there goes RIDGID for me also. I'll tell you who does need to improve their line of tools and that Menards. They have ALOT of junk.


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Our store hasn't received any of them yet as of this week ,but we do have one comming, soon as I see it I will try and grab some lit on it and read up to let everyone know. Also to Woodchuck 1957, be ware they have targeted some stores who aren't producing the dollar sales are the ones targeted for closing them.


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok heres some of the info I found on the HD web site hope it helps for now. On the Wilton Bandsaw. Chevyll
This 14" vertical bandsaw is specially designed to effectively cut a variety of materials including wood, plastic, bakelite, composites, ferrous and non-ferrous metals. Versatile and dependable, this premier saw is capable of contour cutting, straight cutting and resawing. This saw can also cut delicate curves in both thick or thin stock.
· Cast iron frame 
· Solid, one-piece steel base for extra stability 
· Conveniently located on/off switch 
· Exclusive gear box design allows wood/metal model saws to be used for a wider variety of metal, wood, non-ferrous metal and plastic cutting applications 
· MFG Brand Name : Wilton Armetale 
· MFG Model # : 8201K 
· MFG Part # : 8201K 
*ADA Compliant *: No *Amperage *: 16 Amps *Assembled Depth (In Inches) *: 20 In. *Assembled Height (In Inches) *: 68 In. *Assembled Weight (In LBS) *: 246 *Assembled Width (In Inches) *: 16 In. *Dust Blower *: No *Energy Star Compliant *: False *Height *: 68.00 In. *Horsepower *: 1 HP *Length *: 20 In. *Maximum Blade Length *: 92.500 *Maximum Blade Width *: 0.375 *Minimum Blade Width *: 0.375 *RPM *: 278 RPM *Table Length *: 14 In. *Table Width *: 14 In. *Tool Weight *: 280 Lbs. *Voltage *: 115 Volts *Width *: 16 In. 
*Warranty*
For warranty information on this product, please call our Internet Customer Service Center at 1-800-435-4654.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes Chevy, I know about the targeting, and thats what happened to the store. They were doomed from the start. They bought land in a prime area, but cheaped out and didn't build on the highway frontage, instead they were about a full lot back from it. Then when they had the Grand Opening the store wasn't full stocked, inturn disapointing alot of potential customers. There was word of mismanagement also. I think they could of turned that store around with a little bit of effort, but aparently no one cared. It's kind of a shame, I'm not a big fan of Menards garbage, and I'd like to have access to some of the RIDGID tools.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I had to go to a Menards out in Michigan if I remember right. I was traveling for work alot but I am sure it was Mich. I wasn't too impressed with them either. I was doing communications work at the time and even putting into lamemans terms what I needed they still looked at me like I had a foot growing out of my head. How hard is it to understand " I need 150 ft of cat 5E 4 pair cable" I was actually happy to get back to NJ after that run.

John


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Holy Smokes, bend over and grab your ankles. Am I missing something here? You can buy an Extreme Series 17" 2hp band saw including shipping from Grizzly for the same cost. Heck I bought a Jet Closed cabinet 14" bandsaw with the same specs off of Craigslist for $250 and it looked like the price tag had just been removed. What is it I am missing?


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

If you look closely at the specs it mentions that it has a gearbox, I'm guessing thats where alot of the extra expense may be.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wouldn't a gearbox cause vibration. Every woodworking power tool I have come across, had a belt drive or direct drive. Unless it is a improvement that I totally missed.:huh:

john


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Not neccesarily John, metal turning lathes are gear drive, they may be run by a belt, but they do have a transmission.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey chuck

Yes you are right they do have a gear box. I forgot about that. I guess it would work just as good with a band saw. I am use to the belt you have to move manually to change speeds. Which is the only thing I don't like my Grizzly. You still have to pry the belt off to change speeds. The motor dosent move enough to just pop the belt off. Not to mention the scraped knuckels and lots of foul words.

john


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

I hear ya John, my Jet 14" bandsaw is the same way. It would be nice if they would make a belt tension lever for the bandsaw like they have on some drill presses.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Isnt that called push on the motor housing with your hand? LOL That is how I have to do it on my Grizzly. Cant Complain about the price and and all.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

John I have a 17" Craftsman Proffessional drill press, I'm pretty sure it's made by Steel City. There is a chrome lever on the headstock back by the motor on the righthand side that is for tensioning the belt. It works pretty slick.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Dont get me wrong I like my Grizzly I just have to make sure the next machine I buy isn't a knuckle buster when I do somehing like change the speed on it.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I also have a Ridgid Bandsaw it works great other than the blade seems to drift to the right as I cut, would any of you know by any chance what would cause this? If so i would love to hear how I would fix such a problem!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

My Grizzly was drifting to the left. I changed the blade and double checked all the adjustments and now it is fine.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bandsaws drift, its the nature of the beast. Some do it some don't. I have tried and tried to get my right drift out of mine, no luck. I then read a great article in FWW IMMSMC on bandsaws and the nature of the drift. I have come to the realization that the stock fence on my Jet 14" Bandsaw is all but worthless. I constructed a new 5" fence out of MDF that I can set to the drift. It works so much better than the stock one. Its just something you got to get used to. My .02 on the matter........


----------

